# Rat has suddenly gone very quiet and lay down hardly moving.



## Silentdude (Jun 13, 2014)

I let my rats free roam quite a lot but on this occasion i left some food shopping in the room without thinking. I came back to find them both raiding the bag and well into a bread roll and bag of crisps(chips). I took it off them and thought nothing of it but now one of them has started moving around very sheepishly and makes no reaction to me picking him up. He's now just lying in his hammock and only turns his head when i call his name. Should i be worried? I read bread can be bad for them.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

From what you have described, it does not sound like anything he ate. I would just keep an eye on him to see if anything else goes wrong.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It's very possible that your boy gorged on the bread and had a choking episode and he's now quiet and recovering. Just keep an eye on him, and if he seems unwell, listen to his lungs with the ratphone method and see if maybe he's brewing a URI.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

If it's over 82 degrees F your problem may be temperature related. Rats go inactive, then they drool and then they get squishy when they get too hot.

Rats that have overeaten also get lethargic, but it shouldn't be to the point of concern.


----------

